# sounds like....



## Blackice (Sep 12, 2007)

well im new to gto but sounds like from reading the best way to go is
APS twin turbo kit
Stainless works headers
Stainless works exuast
K&N CAI(i dont know which 1 thought i see that theres 2 of them)

well from what im reading that sounds like the best parts to get i might be wrong i will glady accpet your thoughts and ideas i am new to the gto but ive always wanted one so im starting my homework now so when i get one ill be all set


----------

